# aquarium water 100 degrees!!



## fishbut (Nov 22, 2010)

Hello

We are setting up our new aquarium the juwel vision 180 - we had this set up a few years back. I have thouroghly cleaned all of the tank, the gravel ornaments etc and have filled up with water, conditioner etc.. I cleaned the juwel heater gently with only water and now the water is almost boiling! I have turened the temperature right down but the water is still almost too hot to touch.. I have now unplugged the heater but am concerned that maybe its been damaged or something! does any one have any idea on this... (there are no fish in the aquarium! thank god!) :|


----------



## tanker (Mar 13, 2010)

I think it's time to buy a new heater. You need it to be reliable, and that one doesn't sound reliable at all. 

Where do you live? What's the weather like? The tank could also be hot if you've got hot weather.


----------



## underh2o (Nov 8, 2010)

*I agree with Tanker. Invest in a safe new heater ! Get a good one it is worth the money.*


----------



## fishbut (Nov 22, 2010)

tanker said:


> I think it's time to buy a new heater. You need it to be reliable, and that one doesn't sound reliable at all.
> 
> Where do you live? What's the weather like? The tank could also be hot if you've got hot weather.


Hi Tanker

Thanks for replying, I think you are right... even if we fix it, the fact it has broken once makes me nervous! I think it's time to invest in a new one!

I wish the weather was hot, we are in London - where the temperature is around minus 1 at the moment


----------



## tanker (Mar 13, 2010)

You're lucky. We are almost in summer and it's started getting hot.

Some things you can make do with, but not a heater that might cook your fish. I couldn't sleep at night :lol:


----------



## Tomsk (Mar 4, 2010)

Get a new heater,its not worth trying to repair an electical item that you put in water :shock:.
Both the fish and yourself will be in contact with that water and 240V aint gonna be nice if things go bad.

Tomsk


----------



## ginagv (Oct 26, 2010)

definately worth getting a new heater when there is any doubt. When I first started keeping fish, I had a heater go crazy. Woke up one morning to fish chowder.. It was terrible.. and I felt so bad... ever since then I watch the heater and the temperatures like a hawk.

I wouldn't wish that sort of thing on anyone.. 


Gina


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

fishbut said:


> Hello
> 
> We are setting up our new aquarium the juwel vision 180 - we had this set up a few years back. I have thouroghly cleaned all of the tank, the gravel ornaments etc and have filled up with water, conditioner etc.. I cleaned the juwel heater gently with only water and now the water is almost boiling! I have turened the temperature right down but the water is still almost too hot to touch.. I have now unplugged the heater but am concerned that maybe its been damaged or something! does any one have any idea on this... (there are no fish in the aquarium! thank god!) :|


Sounds like a replacement heater is needed. I would think the 200 watt heater that comes with the Jewel 180 would have difficult time heating approx 50 gallons to 100 degrees F but in any case,,I might also check to see that thermometer that is measuring this tank is accurate.


----------



## fishbut (Nov 22, 2010)

1077 said:


> Sounds like a replacement heater is needed. I would think the 200 watt heater that comes with the Jewel 180 would have difficult time heating approx 50 gallons to 100 degrees F but in any case,,I might also check to see that thermometer that is measuring this tank is accurate.


Hi

We are going to have to get a new one, we have once again unplugged and adjusted to the lowest it can go and the water once again went up to 100 degrees - and trust me, the 200w heater manages to make the water almost untouchable it's that hot :shock: - we removed the heater while it was on (slightly removed) and it was glowing bright orange to there has to be a fault.... have spoken with maidenhead aquatics who have said that its a common problem with the juwel heaters as they are all within one unit they often go wrong :-(

thanks all for the replies


----------



## fishbut (Nov 22, 2010)

1077 said:


> Sounds like a replacement heater is needed. I would think the 200 watt heater that comes with the Jewel 180 would have difficult time heating approx 50 gallons to 100 degrees F but in any case,,I might also check to see that thermometer that is measuring this tank is accurate.


That was our first thought - but we have checked it with three different thermometres now and the reading is accurate (unfortunately) also worried about the deals on the tank with the water at that temperature :shock:


----------



## fishbut (Nov 22, 2010)

ginagv said:


> definately worth getting a new heater when there is any doubt. When I first started keeping fish, I had a heater go crazy. Woke up one morning to fish chowder.. It was terrible.. and I felt so bad... ever since then I watch the heater and the temperatures like a hawk.
> 
> I wouldn't wish that sort of thing on anyone..
> 
> ...


thats what im worried about too - even if it gets fixed now, it could go wrong again.... i would be constantly worrying!


----------

